# Best sub for home theater.



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Should I go with 4 Klipsch Sub-10s or 2 Sub-12s or something else completely? My L and R channels are DefTech 7006's that each have an 8" 300 watt sub. I want to stay between 600-800 or less. The room is 23x17x8. Thanks.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

That's a big room. I'd suggest an SVS sub, but they're out of your current price range. The Klipsch 10's are very weak, you'd be better off with twin 12's.

However, THIS SUB will destroy even two of the Klipsch 12's. It's on sale right now for $700 shipped, but the sale will end any moment.

Get it and don't look back.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Is the SVS better than the A5-350? I've already put a ton of money into the room so if it's that big of a difference I'll pay more.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Brandon428 said:


> Is the SVS better than the A5-350? I've already put a ton of money into the room so if it's that big of a difference I'll pay more.


The PB12-Plus will be the last sub you ever buy, but with shipping it's twice as much as the 350.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Would it be better to just have one 800+watt sub or 2-4 3-400 watt subs?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

WOW guys....Im using a single Cerwin Vega 12" driven by a 20W Radio Shack amp (bridged 10W/ch) as my 100W amp inside burned out...And I thought mine sounded good....You guys must have HUGE theatre rooms...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Brandon428 said:


> Would it be better to just have one 800+watt sub or 2-4 3-400 watt subs?


It's usually better to have one better sub. A sub can only go so low. For example, if the Klipsch subs have a bottom of 40 Hz, they'll never go lower than that no matter how many of them you have. The SVS, on the other hand, can probably go as low as 10 Hz (but you won't need lower than 20) with all the ports filled.

That being said, the SVS is pretty expensive. If I were you, I'd probably go with the Elemental Designs sub (or two of those if you want). Unless the money isn't really an issue, it's hard to justify the SVS at twice the cost.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Alright,thanks for all the input!


----------

